# found more of my dogs ped



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

help me fig out the bloodline plzz.... i changed some of the name to their registered names....please help


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

can you tell anything patch-o-pits lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I think De La Cruz is a bully line. I see it paired often with Watchdog, RE, etc.


----------

